# Polycase Inceptor ARX Ammunition Fragments In Barrier Tests



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Polycase Inceptor ARX Ammunition Fragments In Barrier Tests


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I still am always suspicious of the breakthrough of "the miracle of the week."

It's never as good as "they" say that it is.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I had hopes for it, but people were seeing bullet fractures even just in ballistic gel.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Seems it might fragment hitting a rib too, which wouldn't be good. I tried it in my 380 Beretta Pico & accuracy was pretty bad, though I've read it's fine out of the LCP & Glock 42. Also tried the Lehigh Xtreme Penetrator & it was much more accurate but didn't feed well. From what little I've seen online the Lehigh Xtreme Defender may be the better option if it feeds. Will try some soon. For now when I carry my 380 as a BUG I have one Xtreme Penetrator in the chamber & Precision One XTP hollow points in the magazine.


----------

